# [Heisec] BSI ruft zum DNS-Check auf



## Newsfeed (11 Januar 2012)

Das BSI stellt gemeinsam mit der Deutschen Telekom und dem Bundeskriminalamt eine Testseite bereit, die den Befall mit der Schadsoftware "DNS-Changer" aufdecken soll.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















Weiterlesen...


----------



## jupp11 (11 Januar 2012)

Es wird *nur* auf die Verseuchung mit dem Trojaner "DNSChanger" geprüft:
Der Schädling ist relativ alt. Meldungen dazu gibt es seit mindestens 2007
Aktiv ist er noch aus diesem Grund: http://www.chip.de/news/Trojaner-Gefahr-Bund-ruft-zum-PC-Selbsttest-auf_53731095.html


> Im November vergangenen Jahres hat das FBI hunderte von Servern sichergestellt, über die Kriminelle zuvor ein Botnetz betrieben hatten. Hätte die Bundesbehörde diese Server sofort abgeschaltet, wären Millionen von Usern auf einen Schlag vom Internet abgeschnitten worden. Deshalb betreibt das FBI die Server bis heute weiter. Damit Sie am 8. März 2012 keine böse Überraschung erleben und eventuell nicht mehr aufs Internet zugreifen können, raten wir Ihnen dazu, den Selbsttest am besten gleich durchzuführen: Der Check dauert nur wenige Sekunden und anschließend haben Sie entweder die Sicherheit, über ein sauberes System zu verfügen, oder Sie können die entsprechenden Schritte einleiten, um den DNS-Changer und eventuell weitere installierte Schadsoftware (z. B. ein Rootkit) wieder loszuwerden. Ein sauberes System bekommt auf der DNS-OK-Seite "grünes Licht" und die Meldung "Ihre DNS Konfiguration ist korrekt". Ein infiziertes System wird durch einen roten Balken und die Warnmeldung "Achtung: Ihre DNS Konfiguration ist manipuliert" angezeigt.


----------

